
Massively speed up Time Machine backups - davidbarker
http://www.mackungfu.org/massively-speed-up-time-capsule-time-machine-backups
======
DowsingSpoon
This seems like a bad idea...

You almost assuredly do want to use low priority, throttled I/O for time
machine backups. (see IOPOL_THROTTLE) Why? Because it prevents backups running
in the background from interfering with foreground applications.

Honestly, if you're interacting with an app in the foreground then you almost
certainly don't care how long the backup is going to take, and you almost
certainly do care if the backup makes your app slower. And if you walk away
from the computer then the backup's I/O will run unimpeded and unthrottled,
i.e., fast.

------
zlynx
Most apps don't use a high queue depth and so waste a lot of SSD performance.
With SSD a QD up to about 8 is free.

